# Iphone 4S will not download driver, is not recognized by iTunes



## fredp333

Hello friends,

I have come to this forum 2 or 3 times in the past and was helped tremendously, so I am hoping to replicate that experience once again. I have an iphone 4s that I would like to synch with my computer to enable me to transfer music files, etc. I have spent a few hours tonight researching a variety of solutions, all of which have hit a snag at one point or another and have not worked. When I plug in the device via a USB port (I have tried 2 different cords and 3 different ports on my computer, front and back), itunes will not recognize it. When I first plug in the device, I see a dialog box that says it is installing the device driver, then that box says the driver installation was unsuccessful. At this point, when I plug in the iPhone, I get three low beeps instead of the low-high beep that indicates a recognized device. If I go to device manager with the device plugged in, "iPhone" is listed under "other devices." For awhile, it was listed as an apple mobile device under "Universal Serial Bus controllers" but it is now back under "other devices."

When I double-click the iphone icon, I get its properties and in the device status, it says the following: 
"
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

This operation requires an interactive window station.

To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.
"

When I click "Update Driver," I navigate to "C:\Program Files\Common FIles\Apple\Mobile Device Support\Drivers" and click "Next." I then get the message:

"Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it

[USB icon] Apple Mobile Device USB Driver

This operation requires an interactive window station

If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software.
"

I have tried: updating iTunes, removing and re-installing iTunes and doing a ton of other little fix attempts that have not worked.

Please help if you can! I promise this: I will not say "I already tried that" or "I know that will not work." I'm in your capable hands.

Thank you! Fred

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 820 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 5450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 599596 MB, Free - 364313 MB; I: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 319297 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FF3FN
Antivirus: Lavasoft Ad-Watch Live! Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet

I have very little to offer on this, and it's OK if you say you've already tried it. 

Disconnect and turn off the iPhone. Reboot the computer. Connect the iPhone. Cross your fingers.


----------



## fredp333

Hi Terry, thanks for the response. 

Though I did do (a lot of) that yesterday, I tried it again and am the problem did not resolve.

Any other ideas?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## TerryNet

No ideas.

I assume you have tried



> If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software.


----------



## jugos2000

Hi there, as you say, I think the problem is located Apple Mobile Device USB Driver (obviously daaa XD). I think that comes with iTunes but its installed separately, so, when you uninstall iTunes you don't touch the Apple Driver (NOTE: I THINK that is how it works).
What I recommend you to do is go to control panel, uninstall a program and search for the Apple Device USB driver. If it isn't there, I'm sorry, i confused. But, if it is there, uninstall it, download iTunes again and install it (I would also recommend to uninstall itunes too).
Good luck, and sorry if I got confused.


----------



## fredp333

Hello,

Some details on what I tried on Friday: I uninstalled all of itunes (or tried to) and when I got to the Apple Mobile Device Support it would not uninstall. It didn't give me a message explaining why, but when I tried to uninstall it it simply wouldn't work; nothing changes in the programs and features window. I tried to install iTunes and replace the driver nonetheless and did not get confirmation that the driver was replaced. 

Just tried it again tonight but I am having the same issue. I go to control panel, programs and features, highlight Apple Mobile Device Support and click "uninstall." The process starts, brings up a dialog box with a bar that turns green (says it is uninstalling), then the bar reverses itself and the program remains in the list. Should there be an "Apple Mobile Device USB Driver" on the Programs and Features list? If so, that is missing. I can locate the physical driver file at C:\Program Files\Common FIles\Apple\Mobile Device Support\Drivers. Should I try deleting that file and reinstalling itunes (or that portion of it?)

Thanks again,

Fred


----------



## jugos2000

Oh! Sorry, I missed a spot. You can't uninstall it. The only idea that I have left is the following: despite apple fills your computer with lots of things, the most important files are under the disc c. Try locating this Apple USB Driver and delete it manually, then install iTunes again, it should replace everything you had previously. Good luck.


----------

